# Fowlfield Calls- MOLDED Timber Thief Cutdown



## ThunderRoad (May 21, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I had an opportunity to blow Clent's new molded keyhole cutdown and it is JAM UP. It will most definitely be in the number one slot on my lanyard this season. The tone with the keyhole is dead on and unlike a traditional cutdown this call allows for easier feeding chatter and requires less air. 

If you have ever wanted to try a cutdown but were afraid you couldnt run one that required a ton of air, give this one a shot. It has more bark than a junkyard dog... 
Brian


----------



## The Fever (May 21, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (May 21, 2012)

Got 2 Ordered a wood and 1 of his new ones.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 21, 2012)

Larry you will not be disappointed. I prefer The molded TT over my dc mondo tuned by jimbo and my mccollough D2 cutdown. It's just so dang easy to run.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (May 21, 2012)

Yep, I trust him to hook me up. But I want a less 1 each of them.
Yep just waiting now, want to get them before the rush hits him. Ill after I get them, I'll will probably order 2 or 3 more Molded.
Thanks for the info.
Larry


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 22, 2012)

Clent's original timber thief takes more air than any other call I've blown, and trust me I love it. I was just saying the other day that I cannot even go back to blowing a regular call anymore after his cutdown! They all squeal out on me now 

The thing I really like about the new molded keyhole is that it allows for easier feeding chatter so I do not have to take a moster breath before transitioning from a cadence. But to each his own. They are both great calls and I can tell you that they will be on my lanyard come the season.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (May 22, 2012)

i wanna run one of his cutdowns but i dont wanna buy it just to see how it sounds. somebody help me out. haha


----------



## jwb72 (May 22, 2012)

I planned on getting one, too as soon as they were ready. Looks like they are.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (May 22, 2012)

Clent makes some of the finest calls made. I bet that one is bad to the bone.


----------



## emusmacker (May 22, 2012)

I'm waiting on mine to get ready. I can't wait!!  I have several of Clent's calls and they are all well made and sound like duck.


----------



## Fortner (May 23, 2012)

Cool Brian. Clents a purty good feller


----------



## jwb72 (May 23, 2012)

I like the swirl look to it.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 24, 2012)

Fortner said:


> Cool Brian. Clents a purty good feller



Ole Chris Fortner making an appearance! haha

I will send you a sound clip, brother. Wait till you hear the nasty bark and chatter of this call...I already cant wait to send you all my birds for that dead hang I told you about this winter! 

Brian


----------



## devlou77 (Jun 3, 2012)

I am new to waterfowl hunting and called clent due to this thread. Talked to him for a good while and he was a stand up fella. He enlightened me about duck calls and 50 other questions I had. Ordered 2 calls from him and cannot wait to get them and start learning.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 3, 2012)

Clent is not only a great guy, he's one heck of a call maker.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 3, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Clent is not only a great guy, he's one heck of a call maker.



What he said x2


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 3, 2012)

Scottyhardison said:


> What he said x2



X4, But Firemen are always good at something!!!!!


----------



## Vmarsh (Jun 3, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Clent is not only a great guy, he's one heck of a call maker.


----------

